# Waze app on Apple iphone



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

When using the waze app  in the car I plug my iphone into the charger but
it seems to run down  the battery just as fast as not using the charger.
Has anyone else had this problem. Any suggestions greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Deosn't happen to me, I would assume your charger is not strong enough to charge and use your iphone at the same time, try a larger/more powerful charger


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, you might need a higher-wattage charger. The one I use will keep iPhone/Waze going all day at 100%. When I really load down the iPhone 6 with more apps, I use a high-output battery pack, which keeps things going all day.


----------



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

I was talking about plugging my iphone into the car charger


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Kezarkid said:


> I was talking about plugging my iphone into the car charger


As was I. The 12V to 5V USB adapters that plug into the car power plug/lighter socket are not all the same. Some will furnish more current than others. The upper limit is determined by the fuse in the car, though. You need to have one that will furnish enough current to keep ahead of what the phone is using.

If you are using a USB port built into the car, then you can't change it. In which case, a rechargeable power pack may be the answer.


----------



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

Okay, Thanks Mike and others


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> As was I. The 12V to 5V USB adapters that plug into the car power plug/lighter socket are not all the same. Some will furnish more current than others. The upper limit is determined by the fuse in the car, though. You need to have one that will furnish enough current to keep ahead of what the phone is using.
> 
> If you are using a USB port built into the car, then you can't change it. In which case, a rechargeable power pack may be the answer.


 or a separate charger that plugs into a cigarrete lighter/power port


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> or a separate charger that plugs into a cigarrete lighter/power port


That's what the 12V to 5V adapter is. It steps down the voltage from the 12V car system to the 5V USB standard.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> That's what the 12V to 5V adapter is. It steps down the voltage from the 12V car system to the 5V USB standard.


Right I thought you meant the USB charging port in her car


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have found that the USB charging port in my car does NOT deliver the current needed to keep the phone charged when using it in car for music or something like waze. Note, it is not something that came WITH the car, which is 15 years old, but is part of an aftermarket radio. I suspect it's really designed to be used as a thumb drive port for music playing and NOT meant for charging.

I use a plug that goes into what we used to call cigarette lighters and are now called power ports when I need to charge my phone while in the car.


----------

